# 66 Fastback project



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 18, 2018)

Got this guy on the cheap this summer. Slowly getting the parts and pieces together. Figured I'd share the progression with everyone. First picture is of when it arrived as a single speed.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 18, 2018)

Here is where I ended up yesterday, got more to do today, and more parts on the way


----------



## unregistered (Nov 18, 2018)

Very cool! Black ‘66 with Sprint parts, about the coolest Fastback made in my book.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 18, 2018)

More progress today. Super happy with it so far.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 19, 2018)

Wow man that is a major score. I sold my black Fastback and regret it every day. But I am sure I will run across one again sometime.

Love the seat too!!!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 19, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Wow man that is a major score. I sold my black Fastback and regret it every day. But I am sure I will run across one again sometime.
> 
> Love the seat too!!!



Thanks! I'm stoked on it. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 19, 2018)

Whatever you do — don’t sell it


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 22, 2018)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Whatever you do — don’t sell it



I Agree. Never sell a Fastback no matter how many times you run out of room.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 22, 2018)

I kno a ole boy who has 66 violent one in barn , he wants 250 for it , hes Cazy lol


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 23, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I kno a ole boy who has 66 violent one in barn , he wants 250 for it , hes Cazy lol



Dang!! I'd buy it!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 26, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I kno a ole boy who has 66 violent one in barn , he wants 250 for it , hes Cazy lol



Would he sell it? Could you get me in touch with him possibly????


----------



## stoney (Nov 26, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> I Agree. Never sell a Fastback no matter how many times you run out of room.
> View attachment 906355




ALL '66's ?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 26, 2018)

NO. only about 20 or so are 66's. I am trying to collect one of each color from each year 66-76. I'm very close. The picture is only about half of them. Have 14 violet 66's. I have way too many duplicates.


----------

